# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Waarom werkt het Raw Food Dieet wel?

## FRANCOIS580

Het Raw Food Dieet wordt nu ook bij ons steeds populairder, en daar zijn heel wat redenen voor! Dit Raw Food Dieet is zo gezond én doeltreffend dat het door wetenschappers niet voor niets tot het beste dieet ooit werd uitgeroepen. Een belangrijke troef van dit Raw Food Dieet is ongetwijfeld dat de samenstellers ervan niet tot extreem diëten aanzetten zoals dat bij de nutteloze en zelfs gevaarlijke crash diëten wél het geval is. “Af en toe zondigen mag” zegt voedingsdeskundige Katinka Michiels. “Als onze deelnemers aan het Raw Food Dieet tachtig procent van het dieet volgen zijn we dik tevreden. Dan nog doet ons dieet je gezond afslanken. Het is dus pertinent onwaar dat het Raw Food Dieet belangrijke tekorten aan vitaminen, mineralen, spoorelementen en antioxidanten veroorzaakt zoals de tegenstanders van dit dieet willen laten geloven. Wij pleiten voor een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding en dat is precies het tegenovergestelde van wat crash diëten aanraden.”

Het Raw Food Dieet telt van dag tot dag meer aanhangers, maar hoe komt het dan dat uitgerekend dit dieet wél werkt en gezond afslankt terwijl de meerderheid der diëten slechts tijdelijke resultaten opleveren en eens gestopt de kilo’s er zo weer aanvliegen vanwege het overbekende jojo effect?

“Een van de belangrijkste voordelen van het Raw Food Dieet is ongetwijfeld dat zoveel minder giftige stoffen naar binnen krijgt in vergelijking met andere diëten”, verduidelijkt voedingsdeskundige Katinka Michiels.

Dat heeft uiteraard voor gevolg dat je lichaam veel minder tijd en energie nodig heeft voor het verwijderen van allerlei gifstoffen dfie ontstaan als gevolg van de vele processen die in je lichaam plaats vinden. Het Raw Food Dieetis een perfecte lichaamsreiniger waardoor ons zelf genezend effect vergroot en je over extra energie beschikt.

*Andere voordelen van het Raw Food Dieet:*

Gezond streefgewicht: dankzij het rauwe voedsel dieet zal je ook gemakkelijker én blijvend afslanken. Met crash diëten zal je lichaam een deel van zijn vet bijhouden om zoveel mogelijk gifstoffen in te kapselen. Daarom is het met deze gevaarlijke diëten meestal onmogelijk om de resterende vijf kilo aan overgewicht kwijt te raken. 

Extra vitaminen en mineralen: in tegenstelling wat de (commerciële) tegenstanders.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Marleen

Interessant artikel. Je hebt het over de voordelen, maar wat zijn de nadelen?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Als je tachtig procent van het dieet volgt en kiest voor een evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding zijn er geen nadelen aan verbonden Marleen. Je moet er alleen voor zorgen GEVARIEERD en van alles een beetje te eten...

Vriendelijke groet,

Francois

----------

